# Columbia Playbike



## jrassett (Jul 28, 2013)

Just wanted to show ya what I pulled out of a barn last week. Paint job needs work from being covered in pigeon feces but other then that shes a sweet little 3 speed. Can someone help me with a model year and does everything look correct? thanks!


----------



## jrassett (Aug 11, 2013)

The serial number is 2395267 best I can tell, Im guessing that makes this a '67 model?


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 14, 2013)

Go to this link on my website. It may be of some help.

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id119.html


----------



## RailRider (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## jrassett (Aug 16, 2013)

cool link thanks! so it probably is a '67 or a '68.. I met a fella who had a playboy "88" for sale with the motorcycle-esk suspension on front. He wanted about 300, is that in the realm of reasonable?


----------



## jrassett (Aug 16, 2013)

Heres a lil pic of mine cleaned up alot better


----------

